# Updates to my new truck



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Well spring is almost here9as this site is almost complete dead! But I decided to do some things to my truck I bought back in November. I did/added a couple different things to it. I brought a new tailgate(other one worked/looked fine but it was bowed just a bit and I wanted to get it lettered so I wanted a nice one)







took off the chevrolet







spray bedlinered the part that will show after a put the plastic bedliner piece on


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I also put "chip gaurd" down the sides-I used herculiner bedliner and rolled it on after sanding the paint off. I also did the back side of the bed, like behind the wheels to prevent rusting.
bought this to help its a nice sander







sanded














taped off


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

bedlinered


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Then I added cab lights
drilling holes



































I will get pictures up of the lettering and mirrors tomorrow


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

truck looks really good


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice, the cab lights make the truck look so much better. How come you only did part of the rockers?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

2005_Sierra;1028305 said:


> truck looks really good


Thanks before I did cab lights the truck was just white/black all I needed was a clear lens on the whelen and it looked like an undercover cop truck or something lmao


sven_502;1028308 said:


> Nice, the cab lights make the truck look so much better. How come you only did part of the rockers?


thanks, because thats the main part you step on and the body sorta dipped down and those points so I sorta just went with the line of the body


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks great! I have a list of things to do to my truck this spring/summer too.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree the truck looks good. Did you do the light install yourself? How long did it take, and how easy was it? Also do you have them wired into your parking lights?


----------



## EXTREMEV (Feb 2, 2010)

wow im gonna have so say i liked the way it looked before. That bedliner dont look right on the side of the truck.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks nice Brad. Should have gotten the led cab marker lights. Got a set of them on my truck and they are pretty cool looking. Drilling the holes in the cab was a pain at best.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Im getting a new truck this summer and was planning to get something like that done as well i was thinking about line-x because they can color match for a little extra. Just an idea based on that style of truck i had before, take the fender flares off and do the same under them, they have a tendancy to chafe the paint and the rust starts there and works its way up.
and get some outside pics so you can see the entire truck from the side etc etc


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

those cab lights look good Brad  hahahaa


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks good man. I would like to see a pic of the whole truck outside.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

looking really good man!!!!


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks Good deere, Make it the way YOU want it. Very practical for a work truck. Nothing like plowing with a regular cab long bed!


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

thats nice, that will be so much more durable now


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

plowmanben;1028317 said:


> Looks great! I have a list of things to do to my truck this spring/summer too.


Thanks, I still have thinks I want to do like shocks and a bunch of lights but that can all come later this summer


Quality SR;1028331 said:


> I agree the truck looks good. Did you do the light install yourself? How long did it take, and how easy was it? Also do you have them wired into your parking lights?


Thank you, yes it wasnt to bad. I got the factory wiring harness so it was basically plug and play once the holes were drilled-I used gromuets around the wires and siliconed every hole. I had directions on exactly how to do them with measurements that I got off the net so that helped. 


EXTREMEV;1028447 said:


> wow im gonna have so say i liked the way it looked before. That bedliner dont look right on the side of the truck.


To each his own. I was really concerned if I would like it or not I even colored the area in on a picture on the computer once I started sanding there was no turning back and once I finished one side I was really happy with the way it looked


Sydenstricker Landscaping;1028455 said:


> Looks nice Brad. Should have gotten the led cab marker lights. Got a set of them on my truck and they are pretty cool looking. Drilling the holes in the cab was a pain at best.


Thanks, yeah I just wanted the plan ones since this is a work truck-they are gm ones I got off someone who put leds on. When I get a personal truck someday they will have nice leds though!


Squires;1028491 said:


> Im getting a new truck this summer and was planning to get something like that done as well i was thinking about line-x because they can color match for a little extra. Just an idea based on that style of truck i had before, take the fender flares off and do the same under them, they have a tendancy to chafe the paint and the rust starts there and works its way up.
> and get some outside pics so you can see the entire truck from the side etc etc


This was way cheaper than paying for line-x and plus I wanted it black so it was more 2-tone, I would think color match would look weird because that area would just look rough but thats JMO, Yes I really should have took the fender flares off and did behind them-maybe someday I will do it. 
I will be getting some outside pictures up here in a bit with the lettering


EGLC;1028497 said:


> those cab lights look good Brad  hahahaa


thanks


mossman381;1028528 said:


> Looks good man. I would like to see a pic of the whole truck outside.


thanks, I will be getting some outside pictures up here in a bit with the lettering


f250man;1028600 said:


> Looks great


Thank you


EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1028639 said:


> looking really good man!!!!


thanks!


SawHoss;1028660 said:


> Looks Good deere, Make it the way YOU want it. Very practical for a work truck. Nothing like plowing with a regular cab long bed!


Yes I like my trucks setup a certian way especially in the cabs. Yes they are the perfect truck I actually liked plowing with my 1500 beter than this truck lol


DRBLawnBuster;1028689 said:


> thats nice, that will be so much more durable now


thanks yep and looks cool!


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

I like it looks good!!, can you post a pic of the whole truck?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Lettering-plus you can see the bedliner stuff a bit better


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

And finally put tow mirrors on


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

chs1993;1028738 said:


> I like it looks good!!, can you post a pic of the whole truck?


thanks just put some up


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I like the work you did Brad. I think the cab lights make a truck IMO.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Burkartsplow;1028748 said:


> I like the work you did Brad. I think the cab lights make a truck IMO.


That and the tow mirrors. Looks awesome.


----------



## JerseyGreen (Sep 8, 2008)

looks good, any plans to level the truck? It would look good leveled and alittle bigger tires,JMO.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The black breaks up all the white. I like it. Tow mirrors make it look tougher


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks nice.
You did a great job.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1028748 said:


> I like the work you did Brad. I think the cab lights make a truck IMO.


thanks, yes I like them alot also


sven_502;1028750 said:


> That and the tow mirrors. Looks awesome.


Yes they do they are a little different to get used to though than my normal mirrors maybe its just me


JerseyGreen;1028752 said:


> looks good, any plans to level the truck? It would look good leveled and alittle bigger tires,JMO.


no probably not torsion bars are cranked a few turns. the truck looks like it is sitting low because after the concrete there it drops down about a foot so the fron is sitting way lower. Truck sits pretty level normally


mossman381;1028760 said:


> The black breaks up all the white. I like it. Tow mirrors make it look tougher


yes it does, Tow mirrors do make it look tougher I really like the look


Lux Lawn;1028767 said:


> Looks nice.
> You did a great job.


Thanks alot


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

HEY DEERE Looks even better. I've got the heated tow mirrors on my crewcab. It won't take long to get used to them. You'll love em.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

great job brad looks great


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Gotta agree, looks great! I'll be re-doing the bedliner on my 97' when i get some time (so that probably won't happen for awhile)! The chevy tow mirrors i think look fantastic as do the cab marker lights. I really would like them on my 06 but i won't pay a dealer the 4hrs+ the marked up part and i cant get myself to drill holes in the roof no matter how confident i am in my abilities! I have a GM tech friend that i may be able to trade some irrigation work for the install on the lights....lets hope so anyway! 

Again, the truck looks great!!!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

I think the truck looks great. Everything you did so far. Spend that plowing money.lol

Maybe some nice summer wheels?


----------



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

haha its a GREAT looking truck. what if i put those towing mirrors and cab lights on a 1500 would it look tougher? ik its just a 1500


----------



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

oh yeah by the way take acouple pictures of the inside so we can see what you got going in there for switches and that fun stuff


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

did ya prime under the rhino liner material?????????? looks like its spotty where ya went to metal, 

beats rust all day long imo


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Just a suggestion I think it would like better with bigger tires and rims. Just my opinion. Looks good still.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

SawHoss;1028774 said:


> HEY DEERE Looks even better. I've got the heated tow mirrors on my crewcab. It won't take long to get used to them. You'll love em.


yeah these ones are only manual ones they just have a different feel to them I guess I have to get them adjusted right because I feel like I have to many blind spots


nicksplowing;1028787 said:


> great job brad looks great


Thanks nick:waving:


mcwlandscaping;1028795 said:


> Gotta agree, looks great! I'll be re-doing the bedliner on my 97' when i get some time (so that probably won't happen for awhile)! The chevy tow mirrors i think look fantastic as do the cab marker lights. I really would like them on my 06 but i won't pay a dealer the 4hrs+ the marked up part and i cant get myself to drill holes in the roof no matter how confident i am in my abilities! I have a GM tech friend that i may be able to trade some irrigation work for the install on the lights....lets hope so anyway!
> 
> Again, the truck looks great!!!


Thanks Mike, I agree on time thats why I started all this right after the last snowfall! the lights really are not bad to do-the factory harness is like $35 and it plugs in perfect I had the measurements, and I set a plank and 2 ladders over my windshield so it was easy to work on. drilled the holes and siliconed all the holes. One thing I would do though is the holes for the lights I just marked then drilled-I would actually have someone hold the light in place and drill all the holes out so they are exactly where need to be.


G.M.Landscaping;1028802 said:


> I think the truck looks great. Everything you did so far. Spend that plowing money.lol
> 
> Maybe some nice summer wheels?


Yes I spend way to much this time of year and make to little!
Been searching on craigslist for the last few months I want the factory rims that are chrome-but need 8bolt kinda hard to find.


1999 GMC 1500;1028811 said:


> haha its a GREAT looking truck. what if i put those towing mirrors and cab lights on a 1500 would it look tougher? ik its just a 1500


I have thought about doing both on my blue truck over the last few years but never did, definetly wanted them on this though. There is a local here with a newer 1500 and tow mirrors they dont look to bad.



IPLOWSNO;1028848 said:


> did ya prime under the rhino liner material?????????? looks like its spotty where ya went to metal,
> 
> beats rust all day long imo


no, it didnt say what your are seeing is just spots where there is more little chunks of rubber probably. There is no other marks though this stuff goes on real evenly and think like a tar type stuff.


THE-BOSS-PLOWS;1029047 said:


> Just a suggestion I think it would like better with bigger tires and rims. Just my opinion. Looks good still.


It will get 265 all terrians in the Fall, rims I wont go bigger but like mentioned above I am looking for factory chrome ones


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

1999 GMC 1500;1028812 said:


> oh yeah by the way take acouple pictures of the inside so we can see what you got going in there for switches and that fun stuff


This is all I got right now more will be added when I put more lights on though
1 of these runs the backup alarm one runs backup lights, other 2 are empty for now







this is for the whelen responder-and to change the pattern


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

deere615;1029124 said:


> This is all I got right now more will be added when I put more lights on though
> 1 of these runs the backup alarm one runs backup lights, other 2 are empty for now
> View attachment 75789
> 
> ...


I have the same single switch, looks good


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks great Brad! It's so weird though, I have the same truck, just a year older, and I just put in clearance lights, and I am doing the line-x this weekend. I was looking for examples of how it would look, glad I found this thread. I am definately going to do it now, yours looks great! It would look great with some bigger rims/tires too!


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

OHH, I forgot to mention, for anyone mounting clearance lights, USE self tapping screws. So much easier, that way you only have to drill holes for the wire and not holes for the screws, also mine ground to the truck body, so you get a better ground as well.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

ProLawn Outdoor;1029229 said:


> Looks great Brad! It's so weird though, I have the same truck, just a year older, and I just put in clearance lights, and I am doing the line-x this weekend. I was looking for examples of how it would look, glad I found this thread. I am definately going to do it now, yours looks great! It would look great with some bigger rims/tires too!


Post pictures! Bigger tires will be coming and hopefully nicer rims


ProLawn Outdoor;1029235 said:


> OHH, I forgot to mention, for anyone mounting clearance lights, USE self tapping screws. So much easier, that way you only have to drill holes for the wire and not holes for the screws, also mine ground to the truck body, so you get a better ground as well.


I just used the screws that came with the lights but after drillin the holes I put a dab of silicon on every hole.
But yeah self tappers work also


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

So winters coming soon and I have been trying to get everything ready I will have pictures up soon of all that but over the past few weeks and over summer I did a bunch of new things to the 2500HD and finally got her where I want her(I think). I added more lights. shocks and did a second coat on the bedliner sides it really wasnt worn off just had afew missed spots and I wanted a third coat.
cargo lights














2 whelen tir3s in the grille







2 whelen slimlighters in the rear window


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE!! More pic's please! haha


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

switchs blue one does strobes green does grille lights and the 2 on offs do the patterns for each 







whelen 60watt 4 corner strobes







drilled another big hole on the other side of the firewall since there was alot of wires plus I will have wires for salt spreader







whelen power supply







bedliner 3rd coat


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

And finally shocks-4 new bilistien 5100's they raised the whole truck up another half of an inch so with timbrens and torsion bars cranked she rides at a real nice hieght now, I will get pics of the lights on and a video soon!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice  I have the same shocks on the front of mine. Need to get a set for the rear.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Ohhh pretty! Lol we need a video. I see new tires too? AND new rims?


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

I have the 5100s as well, they are a great shock!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That thing is going to be lit up like a Christmas tree with all them lites. You should post some dark pictures with the lites on.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Also, where did you get the Bilstein shocks? I plan to do shocks all the way around on my truck in the spring.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe something like this would be best for you Brad? Maybe it's just me being OCD but I would rather just have one switch box with a bunch of switches rather than a bunch in different spots. You could set it up like this for example Mode 1 could be rear ambers, Mode 2 could be rear ambers, responder, and grille, then mode 3 can be all warning lights. Then the switches could be reverse/cargo, backup alarm, and you could swap out one or two of them for momentary switches to control patterns. Just a thought, but I think it would be your best route. You can get them with 7 toggle switches too.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

mossman381;1115752 said:


> Nice  I have the same shocks on the front of mine. Need to get a set for the rear.


Thanks yeah they are great improved the ride quality so much



sidthss;1115923 said:


> I have the 5100s as well, they are a great shock!


yes they are I did alot of research and found alot of guys on here loved them so thats what I went with


mercer_me;1116031 said:


> That thing is going to be lit up like a Christmas tree with all them lites. You should post some dark pictures with the lites on.


Yes it is:salute: I will get them up along with a video this week


KL&M Snow Div.;1116187 said:


> Also, where did you get the Bilstein shocks? I plan to do shocks all the way around on my truck in the spring.


Got them at shockwarehouse best deal i found


KL&M Snow Div.;1116204 said:


> Maybe something like this would be best for you Brad? Maybe it's just me being OCD but I would rather just have one switch box with a bunch of switches rather than a bunch in different spots. You could set it up like this for example Mode 1 could be rear ambers, Mode 2 could be rear ambers, responder, and grille, then mode 3 can be all warning lights. Then the switches could be reverse/cargo, backup alarm, and you could swap out one or two of them for momentary switches to control patterns. Just a thought, but I think it would be your best route. You can get them with 7 toggle switches too.
> View attachment 83485


No I like all my switches where I put them the bottom ones are all in order basically like a switch box. I wanted the cargo light switch where the factory cargo light swtich was too and the responder and slimlighters up on the dash where they are. My blue truck is almost the same but this is a bit more organized. I like to be able to control every light individually


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;1115907 said:


> Ohhh pretty! Lol we need a video. I see new tires too? AND new rims?


Good eye Yeah I forgot to put pictures of those I got 4 new all terrian dakota definity load range E tires and put chrome simulators on the rims


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Some pictures with the lights on video to come soon


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great Brad....thanks for all ur help...would love to see a pic of the truck on how it sits now


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

hey man that paint and the lights came out great, i have a 03 gmc 2500hd and put the cab lights on it as well gotta love em


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

very nicely done..completely different truck now..looks great!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an FYI if you don't like the black bedliner- you can paint over the bedliner any color you want, then clear as well. A lot of cars come with this from the factory, its called gravel guard. Obviously the texture is a little different but does the same thing.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

tls22;1118135 said:


> Looks great Brad....thanks for all ur help...would love to see a pic of the truck on how it sits now


Thanks tim no problem yeah I have like no good pics of the truck itself every pic it is loaded or got a trailer etc. I will try and grab a nice one in the next day or too


dpglandscapes;1118429 said:


> hey man that paint and the lights came out great, i have a 03 gmc 2500hd and put the cab lights on it as well gotta love em


Thanks! yes cab lights and tow mirrors make a big difference


SDP Hauling;1118529 said:


> very nicely done..completely different truck now..looks great!!


that it is thank you. I was looking though pictures of it yesterday and its crazy how it has changed it looks so bare and plain from when I first got it 


plowguy43;1118540 said:


> Just an FYI if you don't like the black bedliner- you can paint over the bedliner any color you want, then clear as well. A lot of cars come with this from the factory, its called gravel guard. Obviously the texture is a little different but does the same thing.


thanks But I love the black color I know you can get the herculiner in a few colors also but I like the 2 tone look it stands out from a regular white work truck the black matches with the bumper trim bed gaurds safety rack etc


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

awsome looking truck, i also have the same brake controler and love it, all i need is a 3/4 ton and ill be set. truck has deffinantly came long way sence you bought it!!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

the new boss 92;1119292 said:


> awsome looking truck, i also have the same brake controler and love it, all i need is a 3/4 ton and ill be set. truck has deffinantly came long way sence you bought it!!!


Thanks brake controller came with the truck yes she is much different from when I first got her:salute:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

The video of the lights!!xysport


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

So I thought I was done with the 2500HD but then I decided to add a wireless backup sensore system. Got it pretty cheap and it wasnt bad to install. 
I just hope snow doesnt build up on the sensors. I have had it out on 2 salt events now with no problems so we will see. I am sure I will find something else to add to this truck...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would like to know how they do in the snow??? I had some for my old truck but never put them on. I was thinking that snow would not allow them to work right. The back of my truck is usually covered with snow when out plowing.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

my bosses ford has those and if theres ever any snow on any of them the alarm goes nuts in the cab when you put it in reverse..idk hopefully yours dosent do that


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

mossman381;1170447 said:


> I would like to know how they do in the snow??? I had some for my old truck but never put them on. I was thinking that snow would not allow them to work right. The back of my truck is usually covered with snow when out plowing.


Havent had them in any major snow yet. Yes I know what you mean about the back bing covered I normally dont get that but I did when we had that big storm last year. Only thing I noticed so far is they go off when backing down a steep hill towards the bottom the sense the flat surface


randomb0b123;1170664 said:


> my bosses ford has those and if theres ever any snow on any of them the alarm goes nuts in the cab when you put it in reverse..idk hopefully yours dosent do that


Havent had a problem yet but what is nice about these as compared to the ford is I can turn them off and they wont come on when put into reverse everytime you engage reverse when I have them only they will come on when I put it in reverse


----------

